# X.Org will not start after default install



## micski (Sep 5, 2013)

I made a clean install of 64 bit FreeBSD, updated ports with portsnap and compiled X.Org. The hardware is an Intel Core i5-2500 with integrated Intel HD 2000 graphics and two DVI/VGA connected Samsung SyncMaster 2443's.

I followed the handbook instructions. However, X.Org will not start. A manual probe for hardware writes a new configuration. However, this configuration does not show the recognition/use of the Intel driver nor any Samsung monitors.

I also tried the RandR hardware probe tool. It just returns a message, that it can not open display, whatever that means.

Any hints?


----------



## micski (Sep 5, 2013)

If I manually load the Intel driver, the following messages appear.

X.Org log probe the following.

```
(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0102:1458:d000) Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller rev 9...
```
The X.Org error message is as follows.

```
Fatal server error:
no screens found
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2013)

To use the KMS driver: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=187947&postcount=3.


----------

